# Mom Kills Baby For Interrupting Farmville



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2010)

http://consumerist.com/2010/10/mom-kills-baby-for-interrupting-farmville-session.html



> News of unspeakably sad proof of this came from Jacksonville, where a  mother has pleaded guilty to murdering her baby, who wouldn't stop  crying as she played Farmville.


----------



## Tanaka (Oct 29, 2010)

-Loses faith in human race even more-


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure Farmville wasn't the issue. Crying babies get killed more than you might think.
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2010)

22 year old mother should've realized that it's time to put away childish things and own up to being a responsible adult. Stupid *****. 

She's going to have a hard time in prison either way. As bad as male inmates are to pedophiles, female inmates (and female guards) hate baby-killers.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 5, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm sure Farmville wasn't the issue. Crying babies get killed more than you might think.
> Sean



Crying babies are annoying. Not being a baby person myself I sympathise with people who find crying annoying and get mad.

But that's one big reason I won't have any of my own babies. I am not good with them at all. And i wouldn't wanna hurt one. I dont think i'd be a good mom at all. Imo parenthood is only for certain people and certain people only can handle it. And if you cant handle babies - simple. Don't freakin have one!


----------

